# breed of rooster?



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

This guy is five months old. His crow sounds like a howl. We call him animal like from the muppetts. What breed?


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

My guess would be Easter Egger of some sort. I like him.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

I agree with LittleWings. I think he is an Easter Egger.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

He is hilarious to watch. I think he is an easter egger too. He has had puffy cheeks since he was a chick. He and blondie are almost the same size. Animal growls in a deep tone and sounds awful but is very friendly.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

He is just young. He will figure out how to crow pretty soon.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

I have to get him seperated from the two ducks. He has claimed them in his harem, and they don't like it!


----------



## poultrylover99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a roo that claimed my ducks too. He grew out of it thankfully! I had no where to put him and was going to have to re home!


----------

